# Residential reverse osmosis system question...



## Jklsr55 (Sep 8, 2010)

I have to put in a RO system tomorrow. The customer wants to cut a tee into the line going to the RO spout and run RO water to the refrigerator ice maker as well. Can a single under the sink unit handle supplying booth the sink tap and the ice maker?


----------



## JAraiza (May 7, 2012)

Jklsr55 said:


> I have to put in a RO system tomorrow. The customer wants to cut a tee into the line going to the RO spout and run RO water to the refrigerator ice maker as well. Can a single under the sink unit handle supplying booth the sink tap and the ice maker?


Sure can


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

JAraiza said:


> Sure can


What he said.

Review with them them the maintenance schedule. You can't set them and forget them.


----------



## Jklsr55 (Sep 8, 2010)

OK. Next question... This RO unit has I believe a ⅜ poly type supply that runs up to the counter top. The ref ice maker is ¼ inch (of course) and copper. It would be a major pain to run a new ¼ line on the same material the RO is utilizing. Do they make a tee that will allow me to tie in the ¼ copper line already there? Some kind of ⅜×⅜×¼ tee? (I have ran million dollar plus projects and here I am asking for advice/info on a ⅜ tee! Too funny... My wife is laughing at me)...


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Jklsr55 said:


> OK. Next question... This RO unit has I believe a ⅜ poly type supply that runs up to the counter top. The ref ice maker is ¼ inch (of course) and copper. It would be a major pain to run a new ¼ line on the same material the RO is utilizing. Do they make a tee that will allow me to tie in the ¼ copper line already there? Some kind of ⅜×⅜×¼ tee? (I have ran million dollar plus projects and here I am asking for advice/info on a ⅜ tee! Too funny... My wife is laughing at me)...


I have purchased at hardware supply.


----------



## turd-chaser (Jan 22, 2012)

My RO system is 1/4 to faucet. Get a 3/8 tee quick connect and a 3/8x1/4 reducing quick connect and a 1/4 quick connect shutoff and go to ice maker


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Dont connect the RO through copper. The RO water is so aggressive it will eat the copper to the ice maker - especially since its going to sit there much of the time under no flow conditions. 

As an aside, its my opinion that there are better solutions to water treatment than RO. I see what it does to pipes and have to wonder what its doing to the human body. I no longer will install them for drinking water applications. I think filtration and UV treatment are better alternatives.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Personally, I like whole house filtration systems with backwashing that last 10 years between media changes.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

MarkToo said:


> Dont connect the RO through copper. The RO water is so aggressive it will eat the copper to the ice maker - especially since its going to sit there much of the time under no flow conditions.
> 
> As an aside, its my opinion that there are better solutions to water treatment than RO. I see what it does to pipes and have to wonder what its doing to the human body. I no longer will install them for drinking water applications. I think filtration and UV treatment are better alternatives.


Check the PH- below 7- don't run it through copper

Sent from my iPhone 10.5


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

And RO is the only thing that will make the well water here drinkable pretty much

Sent from my iPhone 10.5


----------



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

r o water is all my family drinks and yes it goes to my ice maker most of today's refrigerator s can Handel r o water . being on well water it is much better tasting than the raw water even with a softener and inline house filter.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

plumberpro said:


> r o water is all my family drinks and yes it goes to my ice maker most of today's refrigerator s can Handel r o water . being on well water it is much better tasting than the raw water even with a softener and inline house filter.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


Exactly, same thing in my house. I'm considering doing whole house RO in the next year cause the well water in my area is extremely salty which eats up appliances and fixtures.

Sent from my iPhone 10.5


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

I would run 3/8" as close to the fridge as possible. Keep the 1/4" to a min.


----------



## forrestanderson (Jan 18, 2013)

This sounds pretty awesome. Good water, better ice! I hope you got this to work, and if not, I hope you do get this to work perfectly!


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

forrestanderson said:


> This sounds pretty awesome. Good water, better ice! I hope you got this to work, and if not, I hope you do get this to work perfectly!


And you are... ???


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

U666A said:


> And you are... ???



Why he's Forrest. Forrest Anderson.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

forrestanderson said:


> This sounds pretty awesome. Good water, better ice! I hope you got this to work, and if not, I hope you do get this to work perfectly!


 You are on thin ice and not awesome if you don't post the requested intro!


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Will it supply the 2 ? answer; most of the time it will however if they drink a lot of water and use a lot of ice they will experience running out of water.

I am with the others that state to get a water filter verse a water softener. if there is a water softener the RO system is the only way to get rid of the sodium ions from the softener.

It is very corrosive and if not maintained properly it will slowly leach the minerals out of the copper. The problem is most home owners do not maintain the product properly.


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

You know if you only drink RO water you will get sick. It absorbs the minerials in your body that the RO takes out. I know 3 people that have gotten sick. So when i install one i tell the customer to leave the ice machine on regular water to give some minerials that our body needs.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

victoryplbaz said:


> You know if you only drink RO water you will get sick. It absorbs the minerials in your body that the RO takes out. I know 3 people that have gotten sick. So when i install one i tell the customer to leave the ice machine on regular water to give some minerials that our body needs.


I've drank RO water for a very long time and have it going to my fridge as well, and have never gotten sick

Sent from my iPhone 10.5


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

victoryplbaz said:


> You know if you only drink RO water you will get sick. It absorbs the minerials in your body that the RO takes out. I know 3 people that have gotten sick. So when i install one i tell the customer to leave the ice machine on regular water to give some minerials that our body needs.


Where the hell u get that information from??? There are million of gallon of ro water out there making coffee tastes like horse pee.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Where the hell u get that information from??? There are million of gallon of ro water out there making coffee tastes like horse pee.


It is true... But very difficult I imagine. They say you could live a month without food but only a few days without water. If you fasted and drank NOTHING but RO water... This might be the dumbest post I've ever made... :laughing:


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I have also read that you can survive on beer alone. As tempting as it is I'm not going to try it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Plumbing Zone


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Maybe just beer and water....I forget. Its been awhile.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Plumbing Zone


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

dclarke said:


> I have also read that you can survive on beer alone. As tempting as it is I'm not going to try it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Plumbing Zone


I've heard that guiness has ALMOST enough nutrients to sustain human life, so add a multivitamin.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

U666A said:


> I've heard that guiness has ALMOST enough nutrients to sustain human life, so add a multivitamin.


Plus a supportive (sp) that's comes inside the bottle.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Suppository?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

U666A said:


> Suppository?


Yes.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Eww


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

What i did today not great but you do what you got to do with what they give you and looks ten times better than what culigan did


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Looks good to me

Sent from my iPhone 10.5


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

revenge said:


> What i did today not great but you do what you got to do with what they give you and looks ten times better than what culigan did
> 
> View attachment 23949
> 
> ...


 







Whirlpool RO. How do you like it? 

By the way, I'd cap that 1/2" copper line under the sink. Plumbing basics: never leave an open line. Even if it was like that when you showed up.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

revenge said:


> What i did today not great but you do what you got to do with what they give you and looks ten times better than what culigan did


Wtf with that disposal drain connection??????? Illegal here!


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

Disposal drain connection or saddle tee drain connection that you are taking issue with?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

phishfood said:


> Disposal drain connection or saddle tee drain connection that you are taking issue with?


Disposal must have their own p trap and waste connection. Not drain into other waste/ p trap as shown here.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

as for disposal that passes here and, as for the saddle that just temperary, im gonna go back in a few months and install new sink then i will redo under sink, copper line, was there when i got there so i left it like that i see your point, as for whilrpool ro i actually like and changeing filter easy butter its just a cart instead of un screwing filter


----------



## CompletePlumber (Jan 9, 2013)

victoryplbaz said:


> You know if you only drink RO water you will get sick. It absorbs the minerials in your body that the RO takes out. I know 3 people that have gotten sick. So when i install one i tell the customer to leave the ice machine on regular water to give some minerials that our body needs.



I don't know about getting sick, but I do know that to bring the PH level back up so as to not deteriorate copper lines or any metal in a set of taps or coffee machines you can install a filter similar to a Pentek GS-10 cal/ro after the RO system and everything "should" be good.


----------



## JoshJ (May 10, 2012)

victoryplbaz said:


> You know if you only drink RO water you will get sick. It absorbs the minerials in your body that the RO takes out. I know 3 people that have gotten sick. So when i install one i tell the customer to leave the ice machine on regular water to give some minerials that our body needs.


I've been drinking distilled or RO water for the last 15+ years. No problems yet. You get nutrients and minerals out of fruit and veggies, no?

I consider RO the only way to go around here.


----------



## Plumb Bob (Mar 9, 2011)

revenge said:


> What i did today not great but you do what you got to do with what they give you and looks ten times better than what culigan did




I sure hope you didn't lean or pull on that garbage disposal cord! 

Lack of appliance connector


----------

